# Bonjour Printing problems



## Techmuppet (Feb 9, 2009)

I am a non-techy type so forgive what may be a stupid question.  How do you know if you have Bonjour on your Mac? Do you have to turn it on?  Is it always there?  In Print preferences, I get no Bonjour connection  list, is that right? 

I'm trying to print to a network printer, and although the imac and printer are both attached by ethernet cable to a wireless router it will only print if I attache directly with a usb cable.

This is really strange cos I have just changed router and previously the printer was connected to the router by ethernet but the imac connected wirelessly to the router and I could print.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?  PLEASE!!


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 9, 2009)

*Bonjour* is not something that you add in or turn on. It has been part of MacOS X since at least MacOS X 10.3 when it was called *Rendezvous*.

Whenever asking for help with a peripheral, you should give the model and manufacturer of the peripheral. With no information about your printer, my guess is that you are trying to use a USB driver to communicate with it over Ethernet. No can do. You must install a *CUPS* driver for your printer to communicate with it over the network. There are countless threads  about *CUPS* on this forum. Search it for the help that you need.


----------



## Techmuppet (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks MisterMe.  I'll research CUPS and see if I can sort it.  One question more though, based on what I have read about Bonjour, shouldn't it see the printer even if I haven't got the right drivers?  The printer is a relatively new HP Laserjet 2605dn.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you install the HP drivers?

Plus did you setup IP printing for networking to the printer?


----------



## Techmuppet (Feb 10, 2009)

First of all thanks for trying to help.

Did you install the HP drivers?

Yes I did, but can no longer find them, should they show up in applications?

Plus did you setup IP printing for networking to the printer?

I don't know what you mean by this?  I guess IP is internet protocol or something, but how do you set it up? When I go into preferences > printing > and press the "+" to add a printer I get a panel with Default, Fax, IP, Windows, Bluetooth, Appletalk and More Printers.  If I select IP there are 3 options in a protocol box IPP, Daemon and HP Jet Direct Socket .


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 10, 2009)

Techmuppet said:


> ... The printer is a relatively new HP Laserjet 2605dn.


My department has a printer in this family. You are correct in that *Bonjour* printers are supposed to be visible whether or not you have the correct driver. However, HP sees things differently. As *Satcomer* suggested, you must download and install HP's driver. Setup will then be a snap, but not necessary. The LaserJet will automatically appear in the *Bonjour* drop-down printer list.


----------



## Techmuppet (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay thanks for you and Satcomer help.  Will do as suggested.  Where does the Bonjour Printer drop down list appear?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 10, 2009)

Techmuppet said:


> ...  Where does the Bonjour Printer drop down list appear?


You should find *Bonjour Printers* in the _File/Print_ dialog box immediately below the setup printers on your regular printer selection popup menu.


----------



## Techmuppet (Feb 11, 2009)

MisterMe and satcomer. Thanks for your help.  
Now have my printer working.  However, still dont get any Bonjour Printer list!  

Used the instructions at the link satcomer sent and had to use the IP option for adding printers and type in the host name I got from the printer's "Network Report".

Still confused about Bonjour but the printer's working, so I'm happy and much appreciate your help.


----------

